# Phil Jackson- Only player to credit LSD with improving his play!



## K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T.

*Sorry if this was posted before!*


Phil Jackson, New York, 1973-74
Jackson was an unconventional dude long before he became one of the NBA's most celebrated coaches. In his 1975 book "Maverick: More Than a Game," Jackson claimed that some LSD he gobbled for breakfast in Malibu in May 1973 lent his game a boost. The shaggy-haired Knicks forward said the "spiritual flash" he experienced that day on the beach gave him a new love for the sport and a deeper appreciation of team play. He credited it with making 1973-74 the most productive season of his career, as he averaged 11.1 points and 5.8 rebounds per game.

Interesting article ... http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2147522

*REUNITED AND IT FEELS SO GOOD.... :boohoo: *


----------



## Cris

yep about 5 threads below this one 
http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=202196


----------



## dark chaos

Knew that already.


----------



## Unique

Locked........O wait im not a Mod :brokenhea haha Modz plz.


----------



## LamarButler

Nice avatar...giggity giggity goo aww right *bobs head*


----------



## ¹²³

Bah, don't steal my threads. Thanks.


----------

